# Vellemann K8055



## delphiking1980 (13. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das USB Experementierboard von Vellemann gekauft.
Nun wollte ich dieses gerne unter Java ansteuern das Problem ist das ich die Beispiele nur in VB, Delphi und BCD habe mmh hat jemand erfahrung schon mit dem Gerät gesammelt ?

An alle ja ich habe die Forum suche verwendet und auch habe ich TWUSB2.X gefunden und auch probiert nur leider ist das für ein 32Bit System und ich habe ein 64 Bit System.

Mfg

Delphiking1980


----------



## TheDarkRose (13. Okt 2011)

Warum so ein komische Experimentierboard. Nimm lieber irgendwas, was einen AVR oben hat. Oder am besten was, das du übers Netzwerk ansteuern kannst, ala Arduino.

Aber Java wird hier nie die Sprache der Wahl sein,


----------



## delphiking1980 (13. Okt 2011)

Es gibt ja genügend Beispiele zu dem Board nur leider bekomme ich die nicht zum laufen, immer wenn ich die starten will meckert der rum das noch einige dependent librarys fehlen.



```
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: D:\01_Java\03_Workspace\K8055TestProjekt\dll\K8055-JWrapper.dll: Can't find dependent libraries
	at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
	at jwrapper.mp.jwrapper.<clinit>(jwrapper.java:85)
	at test_usb_interface.<clinit>(test_usb_interface.java:22)
Exception in thread "main"
```


----------



## parabool (13. Okt 2011)

kurze Recherche unter anderem:
Java Schnittstelle und TWUsbServer mit TWUsb zum USB Experiment Interface Board K8055 der Firma Velleman


----------



## delphiking1980 (13. Okt 2011)

ja das habe ich gefunden !
Aber wie schon erklärt bekomme ich bei TWUSB die fehlermeldung das dieses nur für 32Bit Systeme ist.


----------



## parabool (13. Okt 2011)

ok sorry, steht ja im ersten Beitrag. etwas spät...


----------



## delphiking1980 (13. Okt 2011)

macht ja nix bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Gast2 (13. Okt 2011)

Moin,

ich weis nicht ob man den Java-Compiler davon überzeugen kann sich auf 32 Bit festzulegen ... normal dürfte er sich auf alles (also 32Bit/64Bit) festlegen - dann ist die JVM der entscheidende Punkt ... dem .NET Compiler kann man sagen was man will (32/64/Any) ... evt. mal eine 32Bit JVM parallel installieren und damit das Programm starten

das Problem ist das die DLL für 32 Bit compiliert sind ... die JVM nativ über ${WIEAUCHIMMERDASJETZTHEIßT} aber einen 64-Bit Aufruf macht ... das geht natürlich schief

hand, mogel


----------



## delphiking1980 (14. Okt 2011)

ich habe jetzt langsam die Lösung:

ich habe mir das Programm Depends von MS besorgt und das gibt mir auskunft über die fehlenden Dateien nur wie binde ich diese jetzt ein ??


----------

